# Over hungry but won't eat and eats ANYTHING except meals



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

About twice a month our 6 month mpoo vomits in the mornings (Sometimes clear and foamy sometimes bile-y). Before he is sick he won't eat anything or even sniff his breakfast (Eukanaba kibble).

He's always done this, and putting it down to him being over hungry I now leave kibble down right up until he goes to bed but he's a grazer and that doesn't seem to make a difference. The times when he is sick don't match up to the days previous where he has not eaten much.

He's been a fussy meal eater since starting teething, though he will eat ANYTHING else. I've tried doing all kinds of things with his meals (adding water, adding meat, changing kibble to one he prefered which he ate fine for a few meals) but now he still picks at it. Drop a piece of paper or any scrap of food though and he'll eat it! It's very frustrating!

Does anybody else have these problems? What do you do?


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

When both my toys were on kibble they were grazers. They couldn't care less about food. Dinner times didn't exist. We just kept a food bowl down with kibble in it at all time and they ate when the felt like it. Recently I have changed them onto raw feeding and now they are ready for meal times. All feed is eaten in one go and they seem much happier. 
I think most people find that poodles on kibble are grazers. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I found the same as Qarza. When my toy was a puppy and on kibble I left food out as food did not interest him much. Since he has been on raw he is very enthusiastic about eating. If someone gives him a commercial dog treat he takes it then spits it out.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I would consider a different kibble. Eukanuba is very grain and carb heavy. Try a kibble with more meat in it. Here's a rating site to help you pick one: Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor. Eukanuba only rates 3.5 stars out of 5. Give NO snacks when he's in the picky phase. I once had a boxer that would pull this stunt. I had to wait him out for 3 days before he cracked and decided that the premium kibble I was feeding him was pretty good stuff...

If you change kibbles, do so slowly (a couple of weeks) to avoid tummy upset.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

The only time Rhett was a "picky eater" was when I was transitioning him from SD. He was never a grazer, always a "you never feed me and I am starving" kinda boy. If he turns his nose up at his food I know something is really wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I will research the raw diet for dogs. Are there any good resources out there to learn more or shall I just have a google? 

If I keep him on kibble I will definitely find him a premium one. I thought Eukanaba was a good one but obviously not


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton was a very very picky eater. Some days he'd eat and some days he would just get excited about the process of me putting food in the bowl but he won't eat the food in the bowl (weirdo). Since I had to go to classes and couldn't wait for him to finish the food, I would just leave it out for him to eat it throughout the day. It was frustrating because then his bowel movements were just all over the place. (we feed him TOTW wetlands formula)

Sookster recommended to me not to free feed him and to leave it out for max 5-10 minutes before just taking it up. If he didn't eat it within 5-10 minutes, I would just take it up. So, there were 1 or 2 days where he didn't get food at all, but he caught on quickly that when I give you food is the only time you'll get food. Now, he eats like a champion


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm confronted with the same issue with Sophie. 

She was used to eating human food and 3 weeks ago we switched her to Acana. Problem is, she only wants to eat through playing. But not the usual stuff your Kong of activity ball type, but more through "search for it" or "i will eat 3 pieces of kibble, then you will play fetch with me, then i will eat some more if i want to" sort of type.

I'm wondering if i should try to just put down the food for her and let her wait. However, she tends to be very noisy when she is hungry, and living in an apartment, i don't know if my neighbours can cope with her non-stop barking.
She is very stubborn and she will literally bark until she gets tired from it!

I don't really know what to do either. I have read somewhere that in small breed dogs, it is a tad dangerous to let them without food for even a few days, while transitioning. Anybody have any ideas? Raw is not an option because we don't have any premade raw in Romania and otherwise i don't know from where i could buy her some good one.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Why not try grating some cheese and mixing it through the kibble. See if they will eat then. Maybe even try melting the grated cheese so it sticks to the kibble, but not too much cheese or they will put on weight.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I also heard adding a little bit of olive oil helps. 

For Shelton when I stopped free feeding him, I gave him snacks but only for training and I tried to keep these short so he wouldn't get too min treats and get full. I would use his kibble during these times. He never starved for more than two days out of the entire process. He realized by the second night I tried this, he was going to get food when I got him food and that it wasn't there forever at his disposal. He also tested me once more (after eating very well) but when he saw that he didn't get breakfast cuz he wasnt done in 5-10 min, he went to go eat dinner. Haven't had a problem since  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

*raw*

I'm just looking at the BARF Raw food, it's the first time i've researched it and i'm worried about the bone content! I wouldn't give my puppy bones anyway, I worry about splinters getting stuck in his throat or stomach etc.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've found Dog Aware a very good resource for information on all the different options for feeding dogs: DogAware.com: Diet Options for Dogs

I gave up feeding kibble when I found I was throwing so much away - Sophy would not eat it when it was the least bit stale. The first time I steeled myself to give her half a raw chicken wing it was with fear and trepidation, but neither of them have had the least problem chewing and digesting raw bones - I choose the safe ones, of course, and never, ever give them cooked bones (not even ones "defrosted" in the microwave - a common mistake, apparently). I've found a combination of raw (mainly chicken wings and chunks of frozen tripe) and cooked (DAF minces, with some vegetables) works well for us, and Sophy licks the bowl clean every time. Now, of course, kibble is a huge treat because they so rarely get it - I pick up sample bags of good quality stuff when I can and use it for games and training treats!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I started giving raw bones to my Aussie because of his teeth. The vet wanted him to have a cleaning and I did not want him put under, he was too old. His tooth became white in short order. Dogs are made to eat meat bones and all. Raw bones are soft and pliable. Cooked bones should never be fed. I give my toy chicken necks which he chews with enthusiasm. This keeps his teeth clean and is very calming and relaxing for him.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

we've sprinkled the canned Parmesan cheese on the kibble, made gravy and stews, and all sorts of other tricks to get Spike to eat the kibble. It works, but we have to vary it - canned dog food is great for a few days, then back to cheese, then on to gravy, a bit of meat, some home made dog stew, whatever it takes... 

I'm so glad I don't have the only RUDE SPOO who takes a treat from someone, who is being nice, deems it of inferior quality, and drops it on the floor...!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

sarahmurphy said:


> I'm so glad I don't have the only RUDE SPOO who takes a treat from someone, who is being nice, deems it of inferior quality, and drops it on the floor...!


LOL it is embarrassing isn't it?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

sarahmurphy said:


> we've sprinkled the canned Parmesan cheese on the kibble, made gravy and stews, and all sorts of other tricks to get Spike to eat the kibble. It works, but we have to vary it - canned dog food is great for a few days, then back to cheese, then on to gravy, a bit of meat, some home made dog stew, whatever it takes...
> 
> I'm so glad I don't have the only RUDE SPOO who takes a treat from someone, who is being nice, deems it of inferior quality, and drops it on the floor...!



Well, it's good if that works for Spike. We can't mix anything with Sophie's kibble because she takes the good thing (cheese, meat, or even bread...) and spits the kibble on the floor...

As for treats, it's exactly what she does! She takes a treat, runs with it and goes in another room, then leaves it and demands something else. Problem is, she only likes one type of treat, some meaty sticks with an awful smell.


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks FJM! Using that website I found a great UK stockist of raw pet foods (Natures Menu) and I'm definitely going ahead with switching to raw. They do complete balanced raw meals in pouches and I'm going to start with these to see how we get on. I'm wasting so much kibble and the benefits of raw sound great 

Haha I definitely don't have that issue with spitting out treats! Maybe I will when he's switched to raw though 

Robin will pick out whatever is mixed with the kibble too, I mixed it with a splash of olive oil today and he licked most of it off!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

My Charlie was a picky eater too. I tried from dry kibble, wet kibble, sprinkled raw on kibble, nature's variety raw alone, home-cooked meal, etc. You name it, I tried it. Charlie went from liking raw to hating it.

I learnt lately that I am the one who create his pickiness by trying him on different food when he refuse to eat plus I still give him treat even when he is not eating. Bad mommy no more. So no more trying on different food style and/or brand, I chose a good brand and stick with it. I change his food daily even though he doesn't touch it. No treats in the day that he refuse to eat. I kept this habit for about a month in December. It works like a miracle. He didn't eat every time I put his bowl down but by dinner time, the kibble is gone.

So stick to your gun and apply some tough love. No treats if he's not eating. No changing food either every time he refuse to eat, otherwise, he thinks you are a restaurant. 

It is frustrating, believe me I know. Do keep us posted!


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

You're so right, they shouldn't think that they can pick and choose. I'm definitely guilty of giving treats even if he's not eating his dinners properly, though the past week I have been only giving one or two when he is being left by himself for a little while.

I'm going to transition him to the raw diet from kibble and hope that if I vary it a little day to day he will eat well. The raw food company I've chosen do a great selection. 
I know that raw is probably the best he can get so there'd be no reason to change his diet again once transitioned.

As we say over here he'll have to like it or lump it!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I only give treats when we are in a training session, those treats are dried venison and are hard as rocks. I break them into the smallest possible pieces. So they really only get a minute bit. Other that that nothing other than at meal times, unless I catch DH doing naughty things. They have learnt never to ask me for extras.


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot training sessions - yes Robin gets treats then too, usually freeze dried chicken or duck or tiny pieces of carrot. As i've been doing outdoor recall and leash work he's running about a bit more and usually eats a little more dinner when he comes home. I'll be walking him a little more to try and stimulate his appetite.


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

Fantastic! I bought a bag of frozen raw 'nuggets' (full balanced meals) yesterday from the Natures Menu range (Raw food for dogs and raw food diet info | Natures Menu), defrosted 6 overnight and fed Robin this morning. 

He ate the entire thing! I haven't seen an empty bowl since he was a tiny pup! I hope it lasts! They do a good range so I will most likely get a couple of different variations and alternate. If he starts being picky with this food I'm not backing down.

Happy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is great. I am glad Robin enjoyed his raw food and I hope it continues.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

That looks very similar to what I am feeding my girls in NZ, except I buy 1kg bags and can get larger bag too that all rezip between uses. I can get chicken, lamb, beef and venison mixed with the right amount of offal and verges. I can also buy green tripe. More than often I feed the dogs it frozen. Just like an ice lolly. It makes them chew more and they can't gulp their food. Also the main reason for feeding raw is I forget to get it out of the freezer in time and the girls can't wait.


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Qarza, I didn't realise they could eat it frozen. I made Robin wait extra time because there was a bit of ice on the top of each nugget  silly me


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Just be careful with the quantity you are feeding him in ratio to his weight. When I weighed Bridget and Poppy at the start of the Raw food diet they were about 3.8 to 3.95kg after one month they are about 4.2to 4.3kgs. I was giving them 1/3 a cup of the nuggets per meal twice a day. Or Once a day if they had a chicken wing. Now they are down to 1/4 cup per meal. I intend dropping into the vet office to use their scales once a month. There is no way I want two fat poodles.


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, I will. The feeding guidelines state that he should be eating around 12 of the nuggets a day at the moment but it wouldn't hurt him to put on a little bit of extra weight right now, he's a little skinny.


----------

